# Estradiol too high on TRT



## ColoradoJay (Apr 15, 2015)

Just got my blood work back.  Estradiol levels are at 94.7, which I hear is too high.  Free T is at 27.7, and total T is at 1197.


----------



## DF (Apr 15, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Just got my blood work back.  Estradiol levels are at 94.7, which I hear is too high.  Free T is at 27.7, and total T is at 1197.



Are you taking an AI?  What's your test dose?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 15, 2015)

97 is not really that high is it measured in pg/ml?


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 15, 2015)

Bullseye Forever said:


> 97 is not really that high is it measured in pg/ml?



I'm actually on the pellets that dissolve in your ars over a period of 6 months, so that you don't have to get weekly shots.  I have 14 pellets in my rear.  

97.4 is pretty high after puberty.  Normal levels are between 10 and 37 pg/ml, with anything above 45 being considered too high.  I've actually had some of the symptoms of high E2 - puffiness in face, and an inability to lose weight while T levels are relatively high.


----------



## DF (Apr 15, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> I'm actually on the pellets that dissolve in your ars over a period of 6 months, so that you don't have to get weekly shots.  I have 14 pellets in my rear.
> 
> 97.4 is pretty high after puberty.  Normal levels are between 10 and 37 pg/ml, with anything above 45 being considered too high.  I've actually had some of the symptoms of high E2 - puffiness in face, and an inability to lose weight while T levels are relatively high.



So they didn't give you an AI?


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 15, 2015)

I just had mine checked last week and it was 111.!! So I had to up my aromasin to 25mg/day for 2 weeks then gonna ck it again


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 15, 2015)

DF said:


> So they didn't give you an AI?


They didn't hive me a legit one.  They put me on a natural supplement called DIM, that suppresses estrogen.  It obviously isn't working though.  This was done at my PCP, who now does biote pellet therapy.  They have no clue what they are doing, I've learned.  I'm switching over to a doc that does nothing but TRT with injections.


----------



## DF (Apr 15, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> They didn't hive me a legit one.  They put me on a natural supplement called DIM, that suppresses estrogen.  It obviously isn't working though.  This was done at my PCP, who now does biote pellet therapy.  They have no clue what they are doing, I've learned.  I'm switching over to a doc that does nothing but TRT with injections.



Good idea, though some still will not Rx an AI or Hcg.  You could get your AI through an online pharma or take a chance with a research co.

Having high E2 is not the end of the world though. Some do not get the sides with high estro. If you are having bloat, high BP ect... best to at least have it on hand.


----------



## Ezskanken (Apr 15, 2015)

Shucks man pellets in your ass?  I bet .5ml-1ml of test (200mg Watson or 250mg UGL) would get you to that level and then some.  Shucks you can even use slin pins for that.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Apr 16, 2015)

My Endos would never prescribe me a anti estrogen


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 16, 2015)

Just got an Rx for Anastrozole.  Should do the trick.


----------



## grizzldsealpoacher (Apr 16, 2015)

those dam pellets . I have a buddy reading #'s like yours using the pellets , total test  around 1500. to my doc this would be insane, he wants me around 4 to 600 total. Your gonna need something strong to combat estro at these levels. I don't understand does the pellet system blast at first and gradually let your test levels come down until your next injection? this is what I assumed when he told me about his bloods I told him he needs to tell his doc he needs to give him an ai and taper it accordingly if so . just my best guess though. I would try and talk your doc into the depots alot ezer to control in my op


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 16, 2015)

Just got an Rx for Anastrozole.  Should do the trick.


----------



## DF (Apr 16, 2015)

ColoradoJay said:


> Just got an Rx for Anastrozole.  Should do the trick.



I'd start with .25 Adex E3D & get blood work done in 4-6 weeks.


----------



## ColoradoJay (Apr 16, 2015)

grizzldsealpoacher said:


> those dam pellets . I have a buddy reading #'s like yours using the pellets , total test  around 1500. to my doc this would be insane, he wants me around 4 to 600 total. Your gonna need something strong to combat estro at these levels. I don't understand does the pellet system blast at first and gradually let your test levels come down until your next injection? this is what I assumed when he told me about his bloods I told him he needs to tell his doc he needs to give him an ai and taper it accordingly if so . just my best guess though. I would try and talk your doc into the depots alot ezer to control in my op



What I've been told is that the pellets ramp up, and then stay steady until they are almost fully dissolved.  When that happens, your T levels go down, "Like falling off a cliff".  Supposedly they'll go from where they are now back down to where I was (50) in a matter of 2 weeks.  The problem with that is that the doctor doesn't know exactly when it will happen - they can give me a 2 month window, but nothing more specific than that.  And, since they aren't doing regular blood tests....well....I'm just kind of stuck "watching how I feel".  Not very scientific, IMHO.  The place I'm switching over to has an all around much better approach...but again, T-therapy is all this place does, so they know it well.  A lot of the local professional athletes (Broncos/Outlaws/Mammoth/Avalanche) apparently go to this guy.


----------

